# How long is reasonable to wait for a response?



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello,

Following on from my previous thread and all that malarky, I have been looking for a suitable breeder and have had lots of help and recommendations from lovely people  I narrowed it down to 5 people who I would really like a kitten from. I emailed them all 12 days ago and out of the 5, I have only heard back from 2, so i'm feeling a bit disheartened  The two I heard back from, do not have any kittens or upcoming kittens at the moment, but I am staying in touch and am happy to go on a waiting list. I know that one of the three who haven't responded have been online because she is on a facebook group that I am also on, often. All of my emails have been full of information about myself and the home i would provide, and a few questions at the bottom asking which health tests they do on their kittens, what's in their contract etc. I'v not mentioned price or asked anything inappropriate so I'm pretty sure it's not because they don't think I'm suitable...
I'm aware breeders are very busy, looking after their cats, going to work and of course having housework and their everyday lives but I had expected at least an acknowledgement by now. Am I expecting this too quickly? How long should I wait for a response before looking for someone else? As I said, it's been nearly two weeks since I sent the email - Should I leave it for a month perhaps? I'm just wondering how long any breeders on here wait before responding to buyers, whether you prefer people to call rather than email, what put's you off a potential buyer and anyone who has also had experience of this from a breeder. Thank you


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally I'll always respond to emails whether I have kittens or not, and tend to do so within a week. Perhaps try ringing them?


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

When I was looking for a kitten, I only emailed one breeder at a time but found that some just don't reply, or only reply the once and not respond to my follow-up email. I kept feeling like I was doing something wrong but eventually I emailed a few I liked the look of, with plenty of info about me & my situation and hoped for a reply but with no expectations. My thinking is either:
1. The email is not going through to the breeder, in which case, calling them might be a good idea
2. The breeder is too busy and totally forgot to reply, and I will send a second email to confirm if they have received it... If still no reply, I let it go
3. The breeder has decided against me as a potential owner for whatever reason - they don't owe me an explanation, so I also let it go

I personally think 12 days is long enough to send a second email or to give up with that breeder. Even if you like the look of the breeder, you wouldn't want to get a kitten from someone who rarely responds - what if, after you took the kitten home, you had an urgent question or something has come up? I believe you should be able to rely on your kitten's breeder. After all, they all claim they are available for advice for the rest of the kitten's life. You want someone who you are able to contact and won't take a week to respond.

I don't chat to Gunter's breeder every day but we are friends on Facebook so we keep in touch, and she will always reply to emails, facebook messenger and texts.


----------



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

smoking guns said:


> When I was looking for a kitten, I only emailed one breeder at a time but found that some just don't reply, or only reply the once and not respond to my follow-up email. I kept feeling like I was doing something wrong but eventually I emailed a few I liked the look of, with plenty of info about me & my situation and hoped for a reply but with no expectations. My thinking is either:
> 1. The email is not going through to the breeder, in which case, calling them might be a good idea
> 2. The breeder is too busy and totally forgot to reply, and I will send a second email to confirm if they have received it... If still no reply, I let it go
> 3. The breeder has decided against me as a potential owner for whatever reason - they don't owe me an explanation, so I also let it go
> ...


Thank you, that's very helpful. I'v just sent a second email, including my phone number for if they would prefer to chat. If they don't reply in a couple of days, I will look elsewhere. It's a shame, as one of them in particular is a very good breeder but you're right, I would want to stay in contact and rely on them to get back to me if I needed.
(I love your cats name! That's amazing. Reminds me of the little penguin from adventure time  )


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Lemonzaz said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. I'v just sent a second email, including my phone number for if they would prefer to chat. If they don't reply in a couple of days, I will look elsewhere. It's a shame, as one of them in particular is a very good breeder but you're right, I would want to stay in contact and rely on them to get back to me if I needed.
> (I love your cats name! That's amazing. Reminds me of the little penguin from adventure time  )


You're very welcome. I know how gutted I felt with every passing day of non-responses when I was on the search! There were a few I'd read good things about, weren't too far to travel, and bred kittens of the type I liked, but sadly I guess they just weren't meant to be. I'm really glad I ended up with Gunter tbh (ended up with... more like he chose us!) - as my OH likes to put it, "I love that he is quite special because you rarely get smokey moggies!" lol. Also he plays fetch and that's amazing.

And thanks, that was the name the breeder originally gave him. We were going to change it but as time went on and with every visit before he was old enough to come home, we just started thinking of him as Gunter so kept it. I've had a few people mention the penguin actually, and I'm all for it haha. Hopefully my Gunter doesn't pop out any eggs though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

When I was looking for Gracie I emailed quite a few (all GCCF) giving a little info about myself but also asking about health tests. I also made phone calls too, to the ones I had no email response from. Quite a number didn't get back to me at all either way and I can only assume it was because they didn't want to have to answer the questions re testing sadly. Those who did respond were those who tested.

I was willing to wait for Grace, I think it was about 3 months before she was born and available. Then another 3 months til pick up. Agonising but worth it.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

IMO 12 days is more than enough time to respond to an e-mail. If I hadn't heard back from any within a week then I wrote them off. Luckily only one breeder never replied to my e-mails and they weren't my preferred one anyway. The two breeders we went on the waiting lists for both replied within 24h every time (or nearly every time). 

One breeder I ended up in her spam folder the first time I e-mailed her, but she replied within 7 days with an apology and was always quick to reply after that.

2 out of 5 is more than you need! The right kittens are worth waiting for, we waited nearly a year to get two kittens of the right sex (and colours) from one of our preferred breeders, and they were totally worth the wait!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I would agree that I would hope for a response within two weeks of sending an email. Having said that my computer died and I've only just been able to catch up with email requests now, some of which were sent over two weeks ago 

I've often been surprised how often people fail to update their email addresses on websites etc. which could be another reason you haven't heard. I would be tempted to check the address and try again or ring the breeders instead.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will always reply whether or not I have any kittens and try to answer within a day or so. If I take longer to reply it's usually because I haven't liked the sound of someone from their email  but I wouldn't leave it as long as a week, let alone two.
Emails can go to spam folders and be missed or breeders may have changed their email address without altering it on their website or they may even be away on holiday (ha ha - no chance of that here!) so it may be worth trying again or ringing if there is a contact number.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

~~~ Checking my inbox right now~~~ 

This is the little girl that could be available if the Stud boys breeder doesn't want her


----------



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

Steverags said:


> ~~~ Checking my inbox right now~~~
> 
> This is the little girl that could be available if the Stud boys breeder doesn't want her


haha, thank you Steverags - You are not one of those people who didn't reply to me and replied very quickly to my pm, thank you  
It was actually the breeder you recommended to me that hasn't replied.
Your little girl is beautiful! Very cute :001_wub:

Thank you everyone - I was hoping I was not being unreasonable so I'm glad for your answers which has confirmed this  I have checked the emails of those who havn't responded (which are correct) and also left a reminder message on their maine coon facebook pages, so if they don't respond in a few days then unfortunately I think I'm going to have to look elsewhere. Never mind! I shall persevere in my hunt!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seve's girl, then I understand she's a bit swamped at the minute, so that might be why she hasn't gotten in touch. I'm struggling to get hold of her myself!


----------



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Seve's girl, then I understand she's a bit swamped at the minute, so that might be why she hasn't gotten in touch. I'm struggling to get hold of her myself!


Sorry Carly, I don't understand the first bit of your post, I think a bit's missing!  But it's not Steverags  It's a lady that he (and you as well I think if i remember correctly!) recommended to me. 
If that's who you mean as well, and she's swamped, then that's fair enough of course and I will give her some more time :thumbsup:


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Steverags said:


> ~~~ Checking my inbox right now~~~
> 
> This is the little girl that could be available if the Stud boys breeder doesn't want her


*dies of cuteness*


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry, bad keyboard. I meant to say if that's the breeder of Steve's girl then she's swamped.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Were oh were can i find that pink toy plzzz xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We got the toy from one of the stalls at a cat show ☺


----------



## Lemonzaz (Mar 15, 2015)

Just a quick update seen as this thread has re-emerged  The lady that steverags girl was from (have i got that right? xD), replied to me a few days ago after a 3rd email, but unfortunately her waiting list is closed  Another lady who said she would keep an eye on two of them for me, hasn't replied to me since my last email 5 weeks ago, and the other lady decided to keep the kitten lol! So i am still kittenless  Never mind - hopefully the right one will turn up *hopeful*


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

You're coming into the time when breeders are more likely to have kittens either on the ground or on their way, so hopefully you'll find your new kitten soon


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

When i was looking for my kitten we found some that fit my bill an my mum was speakin to the breeder for a full week then when we rung at the weekend to see when would suit her best to come see them she rudely said oh they have all gone! As if we hadnt had a week full of txts! To say i was peed off is an understatement! Alot of breeders moan about time wasters an i think even this womans advert said no time wasters but the knife cuts both ways an she was a time wasting breeder! So we went back to the drawing board an stumbles across a title that read poor littlegirl nobody loves her an i looked at her an fell inlove clearly she was ment to be mine. When the right kitten comes along u will know it xx good luck with ur search xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread has made me go & reply to a load of stuff I'd been putting off until I had news....

I think both sides are frustrating. Looking back just then there are lots of emails I replied to very quickly with info & never heard back from at all. It really doesn't encourage you to invest too much time in emails unless you know you have something suitable.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

2 weeks is rather long, I'd definitely follow up. Some people are just not into emails. I know more than one breeder who would not take an email seriously; they want phone calls. Then, you have people like me who prefer emails over phone calls...you just have to find out what makes yours tick!


----------

